# [US] [H] Series 1-4 and several WA (Tasha, Boots, etc.) [W] JP 105 Copper



## Aerialscapes (Aug 19, 2017)

I am looking for Copper but the JP version.

I have a ton of cards for trade here but here are the more popular ones:

67 Flurry
86 Chief
173 Julian
215 Isabelle
226 Mitzi
243 Drago
333 Lolly
WA 26 Sandy
WA 27 Claude
WA 31 Bea
WA 34 Boots


Let me know if we can work something out!


----------



## Aerialscapes (Aug 30, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Clumszy (Feb 6, 2018)

What do u need? Im interested in lolly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im interested in lolly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im interested in lolly


----------

